# Plastic strip doors



## Michelle3 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok, so my horses can come and go freely from their barn to their paddock. They never poop/pee in their stalls, which is AWESOME and their rubber mats stay clean for them to eat hay off. I love this set up and dont want to change it, however, it gets really cold here at night. In order to keep the barn warmer, I installed these PVC clear plastic strips...just like the kind used for walk through freezers. They work really well....unless the wind picks up. Then, then just blow inward and really do very little to keep the barn warmer. Has any one else used these? If so, any ideas on how to keep them from blowing so much? I have been considering magnets, weights etc but am not sure what might work the best. I would love any feed back on these, or other modifications that I can do to enable to the horses to come and go, while still keeping most of the chill out. Thanks!


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

the dog door in our basement has a magnetic strip that seems to work pretty well, doesn't always stick back to it's origional place but it's also a much smaller piece of plastic than what you would be dealing with so you would probably be able to get away with it.

just a matter of finding the right strength so the animals can still use it freely without the wind moving it too.


is there any way of putting up a wind block, or maybe having the horses walk through a short tunnel/extension


----------

